# Alexander Sergeyevich Dargomyzhsky (1813 - 1869)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, active in the doldrums between Glinka on one side and Tchaikovsky/mighty Five on the other side.
















Mermaid


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

'I'm bored, I'm sad' (Lermontov)


----------

